# Can't get DX out of boot loop



## trsh (Apr 8, 2012)

My DX got stuck in a boot loop after I changed the fonts through Rom Control. It's worked fine before, but this time there must have been a problem because it boot looped. So I was able to get into recovery to clear cache and wipe data, but when I try to reboot, it just bootloops again. Is there anything I can do other than SBF'ing? I'm worried I don't have enough battery life to SBF - I think I'm at 22 pct or so.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Fonts are in /system. Reflash the rom. That's why changing fonts require root access.

Sent from my HWA GummyX!


----------



## trsh (Apr 8, 2012)

Goose306 said:


> Fonts are in /system. Reflash the rom. That's why changing fonts require root access.
> 
> Sent from my HWA GummyX!


I was rooted, running AOKP. I just ended up SBF'ing to fix everything. Didn't want to run out of battery by trying too many diff options.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

trsh said:


> I was rooted, running AOKP. I just ended up SBF'ing to fix everything. Didn't want to run out of battery by trying too many diff options.


Ah yeah. Its cuz the ICS. Lotta the stuff in ROM toolbox is designed for GB so can cause boot loops on ICS.

Sent from my HWA GummyX


----------

